# Sex and DPDR disorder?



## ComfortablyQuirky (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone experiences a huge drop in libido since their DPDR began?

I think for the last 2 years I've been experiencing it my sex drive became essentially non existent, I barely even think about it. It's a strain on my relationship.

Anyone experience this, and what helps??

Thanks,
-B


----------

